# Sticky  BMW Service Code List-EVERYBODY CAN HELP



## inbmwwetrust (Jul 29, 2011)

what is this? has an add in it lol


----------



## Nitish G (Mar 1, 2018)

Hello Everyone, 

Anyone can kindly explain the errors below please:

Fault Codes
CDB004 Permanent
Message (data, transmission line, 0x1AF) missing, Digital Motor
Electronics / Digital Diesel Electronics receiver, EGS transmitter
CDB104 Permanent
Message (request, torque, crankshaft, gearbox, 0x0B0) missing, Digital
Motor Electronics / Digital Diesel Electronics receiver, twin-clutch
gearbox, EGS transmitter
CDA604 Permanent
Message (request, torque, crankshaft, gearbox 2, 0xA0) missing, Digital
Motor Electronics / Digital Diesel Electronics receiver, twin-clutch
gearbox, EGS transmitter


----------



## bukzin (Jun 30, 2017)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Click here for the official BMW KSD list as of July, 2003.


I see this is a very old post.

Anyone have an updated link to that info?


----------



## kepid28516 (Aug 17, 2020)

*verdade*



SARAFIL said:


> Yikes! What a list!!
> 
> I'd much rather just go visit our warranty administrator and have him decode the number in the computer for me...


é isso ai também acho cara.


----------



## Karima88 (8 mo ago)

Does anyone have a Radio Code List...
I just bought a BMW 740IL 4 days ago and the radio is missing the decal to get the code to unlock it. Can you tell me if there is any way to bypass this so i can finally listen to some jams.


----------



## KMMS61821 (9 mo ago)

Nitish G said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Anyone can kindly explain the errors below please:
> 
> ...


Did you ever figure this out?


----------



## Samwise (4 mo ago)

I'm located in Budapest Hungary, can anybody help code the cruise control in MFSW for a Countryman R60? either remotely or help me out with a step by step guide.
Radio buttons are functional, I just need the Cruise Control.


----------



## Julia_3 (4 mo ago)

FDMeloan said:


> As the result of some recent activities I decided that it might be productive to create a list of the BMW service codes that are used by BMW to code dealer warranty maintenance and repair.
> 
> These codes are the ones that appear on the Vehicle History Report that so many find of interest but are unable to read since only the code appears.
> 
> ...


🙂😋


----------



## Dekero (Oct 14, 2019)

28A0 Impress me and diagnose this random ass code...


----------



## gorfza (29 d ago)

P1069 Engine oil temperature (EOT) sensor - range/performance problem.


----------

